# Can anyone help?



## patriot3300 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello,
I have a Eaa biplane that I'd like to Solo someday.
I would like to Get a few hours Riding in a Biplane(happy to buy fuel)for general familiarization(i don't expect to fly) before 
Spending the big bucks on Dual with a Cfi.
Can anyone within 200 miles of Richmond Va.
Help me ?
Thanks 
Stuart


----------

